# DIRECTV for Android App v2.4.0 Issues & Discussion



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

Version 2.4.0 still does not stream on the Asus TF700T. Does Directv support Android Tablets? Or do they only support Ipad?


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the Nexus 7 but live Tv comes out all pixel and distorted any ideas?


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Live TV works on my Samsung Galaxy Nexus but the on demand streaming still results in a 5100 error.


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

This is looking very good, I am able to watch about any channel 'live' now on my Nook Tablet with CM10. It works great on the home network, I'll try tomorrow from work and see what stuff I can watch.


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

How's the quality of the viewing experience?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

The app was updated for android and live streaming of channels now work on Android.

Streaming works fine for me on my galaxy player running ics


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Working now on my JB Moto Razr M, but still not on my ICS Samusng Galaxy Tab 2 7.0


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I keep getting "Unable to start a stream". Nook Color running CM10 nightly build 20121219 (JB). My Moto Bravo (Froyo) gets the same message so it may be a server issue.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

All features appear to be working on my DROID 4 (ICS).


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

All features work on my Samsung Galaxy Nexus phone.
Streaming video does not work on my Le Pan II tablet.
Both are Jelly Bean.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

I was able to view Live TV on my HP Touchpad running CM9 @ the latest nightly. Also works fine on my stock JellyBean Galaxy S3. The feature I would really like is to watch something off my DVR, is that planned for the Android platform?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDinVT said:


> The feature I would really like is to watch something off my DVR, is that planned for the Android platform?


Last I heard, that feature is some years away. I believe it was mentioned at some sort of financial call.

In the interim, there are outboard solutions like the Slingbox that work well today.


----------

